
Anatomy of a Hack assembly program - onatm
https://onatm.dev/2019/04/05/anatomy-of-a-hack-assembly-program-part-1/
======
pkilgore
Oh man, this made me remember how much I loved this course. I highly recommend
the Coursera version to anyone who didnt come from CS and wants to truly
understand how a bunch of on and off switches become a computer.

That reminds me I should probably take part two... (Although once you write a
compiler its easier to see the road ahead than when you've only got a NAND
gate).

